

Quora is there a web site like F*cked Company in the modern age, if not why not? - orionblastar
http://www.quora.com/Dotcom/Is-there-a-modern-web-site-like-the-old-Fuckedcompany-com-out-there-If-not-why?share=1

======
michaelpinto
F*cked Company was really a child of the end of the dot.com era — I think to
really get the spirit of that time you'd have to have a real bubble burst
again. I'm not saying that we won't get there at some point, but we aren't
there yet.

------
adventured
No, because today startups never die, they just float around like zombies
forever, running on $500 / month AWS bills.

